# Nvidia GeForce 6800 GT VE 9999 GE too much noise!

## emerge -ManU Rooney

Hello,

Ages ago  :Very Happy:  ... I bought a "Nvidia GeForce 6800 GT VE 9999 Gamers Edition (ASUS) for about 400.

It works just fine - great performance. BUT... You can hear the damn thing downstairs !!!   :Sad: 

For Windows XP theres a tool called "ASUS SmartDoctor". It can be used to regulate the fanspeed of the video-card and things like that.

I turned it right down and all was fine - hardly any noise at all - BUT ... I then keep getting messages from the SmartDoctor that my V-RAM and/or my GPU-temperature is to high. So I turned it back up to avoid any risks. But this noise can't be normal - I thought   :Shocked: . I read about this - and in fact... many other users are complaining about the noise. 

Is there any tool for Linux to regulate the card down a little without getting horrible messages and without destroying my card? How risky is it to ignore these warnings?

----------

## freigeist

*  media-video/nvclock

      Latest version available: 0.8_beta2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 309 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/

      Description:   NVIDIA Overclocking Utility

      License:       GPL-2

nvclock -fF 65 reduces fanspeed to 65 percent...you can watch the temperature with nvclock -T

Be careful: nvclock does not warn you about too high temperatures!

You may want to read: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Nvidia_Fanspeed_Auto-Adjustment

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NVClock v0.8 (Beta2)
> 
> Using NVClock you can overclock your Nvidia videocard under Linux and FreeBSD.
> ...

 

----------

## emerge -ManU Rooney

Well...

what can I say...

THX!   :Very Happy:   for the very detailed answer to my question! I'll test that later on and report what happend  :Very Happy: 

N1!

----------

## d4rkwingduck

Another possible solution would be to use water cooling.

----------

## emerge -ManU Rooney

Ah.

So turn the fan down to "10" or "0" using nvclock -fF 10 and using passive cooling via. watercooling? That would be great 2.

Edit:

The Skript works fine. It's still to loud though  :Sad:  Guess I'll have to stick to watercooling.

----------

## bollucks

Lots and lots of good advice can be had from www.silentpcreview.com , especially the forums with heaps of motivated silent computing fanatics.

Software can only do so much for the screamer fans on those things. Check out some cooling mods from that website.

----------

## ahubu

You can change the values near the end of the script. The lowest the script goes is 55%, which is still a little too loud for me too on my 6800GT. Therefore I changed it to 25, and added some elif conditions, in addition to underclocking the card for linux. And be sure to check if the fan keeps running. I couldn't find anywhere what the values are for windows, because it seems to slow down quite a bit in XP with the nvidia drivers.

----------

